
Why is Roundup still being sold at Homedepot and Lowes? - njx
Even if retailers are sticking with Roundup, I don&#x27;t understand why consumers are still buying Roundup.
======
PaulHoule
The case against Roundup is real but not airtight. Even in a worse-case
scenario it is less toxic than many other herbicides. Occasional exposure to
it is less risky than occupational exposure.

My take.

I prefer mechanical destruction of weeds, mulching, etc. to the use of
herbicides.

We have a bottle of Roundup around to use on poison ivy; not only do you not
want to touch poison ivy, but we have very little of it on our property and we
think we can eradicate it.

Other than that we don't use herbicides. If we grew corn and were serious
about it we might use 2,4-D.

I don't recommend herbicides at all for lawn and garden use. Chemlawn goes and
sprays a mixture of chemicals indiscriminately and it doesn't make a lot of
sense. Suburbanites think they have to do it because frequently the topsoil
was scraped away when their subdivision was built and their lawns and not well
established. A well-established lawn is the toughest enemy weeds can have, but
it is sad to see what happens if you try to grow a lawn without topsoil.

------
mimixco
Because most people don't know or don't care. People buy stuff all the time
that's bad for them and bad for the planet.

------
morkfromork
Why do people still buy & smoke cigarettes?

------
hsnewman
It's profitable.

